# St Marys Clophill



## dungbug (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi there, I made my first trip out to a derelict building.........I visited St Marys in the vilaage of Clophill (Beds). Now, I know my photography isn't pro, but I'm new & using a very basic digi camera.


















































It was a nice site to visit, all the headstones have been put around the outside of the field that the building sits in. There's alot of graffeti, broken Beer bottles and the odd spent firework. I was trying to get a shot looking up the tower but it was getting dark & my camera wasn't up to it:icon_evil. I've got a couple of other sites penciled into visit around the Bucks area, mainly old railway station houses & some old warehouses. 
Can anyone suggest anywhere else around the Milton Keynes area? Cheers.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi dungbug (like your user name  )
Might be a basic camera, but some good piccies anyway...particularly like 4 and 5. Love old churches and this is an interesting one. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers


----------



## dungbug (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Foxy Lady.........Not only was it getting dark but the wind was really Icey!, the site is on top of a hill so its quite exposed. Oddly enough though the wind died down as I was walking off site. I'll call back soon as there was more details there, I just missed them today.


----------



## King Al (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice first tour dungbug, Nice place to start the first of many


----------



## dungbug (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks King Al, I'm going to book Friday off of work........So I'll hopefully get some more photo's posted up by the weekend!


----------



## prendy79 (Aug 17, 2008)

I've been asking people about some of the "legend" of clophill. Been hearing alot about an underground tunnel on site where apparently the locals buried three witches under a slab of concrete.

I've been there many times but never found it but now i've been told how to get in to the alleged tunnel and quickly realised that it could well be there as i've never looked in that particular spot.

anyone know anything about this?


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 17, 2008)

dungbug said:


>



I actually think you have a very good eye for a photograph! Your composition works really well


----------



## DogRecon (Aug 20, 2008)

*Hellhole*

Isn't Clophill supposed to be some kind of gateway to hell and teeming with unspeakable evil and a reek of wrongness?icon_evilconfused:


----------



## projectzip (Aug 20, 2008)

Yuo and then theres the church site!


----------



## huggles (Aug 21, 2008)

Let's just say I've spent far too much time at the place... You do meet some nice people though. :wubclub:

Erm, I now own an oil drum which I've cut up and we've used it to keep warm at the site with a rather large fire. Oh, and there was the time I pulled half a tree from out of the woods. That burnt really well. 



Personally, yeah I might possibly think there's something to some of it. I've certainly "experienced" a few things. But there's also a right load of bollocks about the place. Half of what you hear WILL be a lie. Sadly people have been sacrificing animals at the site but I'll not bother to explain what I've been told. It's probably been said to me 7th hand anyway.

I would love to get up to the bell tower but it's risky because of the brickwork and it's a busy site. Although there does tend to be a rope there which sometimes gets extended. 

To be honest, I've taken to scaring chav's more than anything. Maybe I'm evil but when you get them running out of the place and then see them speeding down the rough track in their car it gives you a certain satisfaction... I might go there this weekend actually.


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 21, 2008)

Great photo`s dood nice one.


----------



## huggles (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm off to Clophill in a minute if anyone wants to pop along and say "badger" or perhaps "hello".


----------



## smileysal (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know what kind of digi camera it is you own, but you have a very good eye for a good pic, and some interesting ones too. Love the pic looking up the tower, and also the one through all the doors, and the main one of all the outside. Nice to see the gravestones are still there, even though they've been moved to the edge.

very nice pics, i do like these,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## lutonman12 (Aug 21, 2008)

when were these pics taken???


----------



## laura840 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can give you clues buckinghamshire is the BIGGEST witches coven in the uk Berkhampstead the witches still practice in the woods they leave presants for children they are white whitches instead of the dark ones of clophill-i know people who went there in the 70s and felt the graves move beneath them . do you have more pics? [email protected] my email address there are lots of derelict buildings in south bucks near where i live keep your eyes open and be very wise dont talk to much of what you see Bletchley milton keynes good place to start


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

DogRecon said:


> Isn't Clophill supposed to be some kind of gateway to hell and teeming with unspeakable evil and a reek of wrongness?icon_evilconfused:



yes it's on the road to luton so partly correct, lol.

Dungbug there's loads of places around your neck of the woods, try Maryland College near woburn sands, the disused buildings at bletchley park (some are still boarded up but it is a live museum). a few places round ampthill and the old railways of luton and that area.


----------



## djrich (Mar 14, 2009)

I went to St. Mary's today and took a few pics...


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 14, 2009)

Fabulous pics, dj.  Nice to see that it looks practically unchanged. Tis an interesting little church, despite all the rumours surrounding it!


----------



## shadydarkside (Mar 15, 2009)

good photos guys ...... check out stewarby brick yard thats not too far from there ....i think lol


----------

